# かなり / なかなか



## Pacerier

i was told that なかなか and かなり is pretty much the same thing except that かなり is used for weather like 東南アジアの夏はかなり暑いです. I was wondering other than the weather, what other situations may be appropriate for us to use かなり?


----------



## Ototsan

Pacerier said:


> i was told that なかなか and かなり is pretty much the same thing except that かなり is used for weather like 東南アジアの夏はかなり暑いです. I was wondering other than the weather, what other situations may be appropriate for us to use かなり?



A simple seach of the corpus will gives you hundreds of expressions in which かなり is not replaceable with なかなか, for example:

【かなり】たくさん必要なんだ
【かなり】忙しいみたいです
【かなり】悪いことをしている女
【かなり】長く続くだろう
【かなり】漠然とした考えしか持っていない
【かなり】使い古された感じのハンドバッグ
【かなり】出血もしているらしい。
【かなり】前から
【かなり】危険かもしれない
【かなり】大きな会社の係長をやっています
【かなり】大声を出さないと
【かなり】好き
【かなり】年齢の離れた夫婦だ
【かなり】待たされた後に
【かなり】急な坂道である
【かなり】時間がかかるだろう
【かなり】無理がある
【かなり】経ってから
【かなり】考えた
【かなり】親しいんでしょうね


----------



## Pacerier

heys cool =D, how do you get these results, and what's the corpus?


----------



## Ototsan

Pacerier said:


> heys cool =D, how do you get these results, and what's the corpus?



Visit at URL: http://www.natcorp.ox.ac.uk/


----------



## Pacerier

hm sry for being abit dull here, but the british national corpus only supports english words? i've searched for a japanese words but there's no data.


----------



## Ototsan

Pacerier said:


> hm sry for being abit dull here, but the british national corpus only supports english words? i've searched for a japanese words but there's no data.



My apologies. I wanted for you to understand first what a corpus is like.

The problem is that there is no BNC-like corpora of Japanese available at present, though one the size of BNC is in the making. If you are interested in corpora of Japanese, you might want to visit at URL <http://www.tokuteicorpus.jp/>, tell them about your interest in their corpus and ask for help.


----------



## Pacerier

oic, thanks for the reply. initially i thought that the results in the first post were from a japanese corpus.


----------



## Ototsan

Pacerier said:


> oic, thanks for the reply. initially i thought that the results in the first post were from a japanese corpus.



The examples used in my answer are taken from a collection of authentic Japanese texts (c. 30 million words) by 100+ contemporary authors, but this corpus is only in my personal use for copyright reasons.


----------



## Pacerier

oh ok, thanks anyway =P


----------

